
Monk Who Burned Himself to Death as a Form of Protest - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/history-of-yesterday/the-monk-who-burned-himself-to-death-as-a-form-of-protest-35008d0ed8e2
======
schoen
I find the "the" in the headline weird, since it seems to imply this is a
unique tactic or event. But it's not, especially by Buddhist monks:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_political_self-
immolat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_political_self-immolations)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
You are correct. I edited the title and removed the "the" at the beginning.

------
sophocles
First saw that pic on the rage against the machine album cover. This form of
protest has since then spread to other parts of the world. I feel that
immolation hits harder than protest signs and marches, the people doing the
protest must be desperate, at the end of their rope, to see no other option
than to do this.

